# Non-Resident Hunters



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

So the first days of gun season rolls in and we are all excited to get in the woods . Here's the deal I hunt on public land around the logan area and I have almost a two mile walk to get to my stand location . So I get within about 60 yards from my stand and look up towards my stand and there is a lite shinning at me . Now remember I bow hunted all season without ever seeing anyone any where close and to walk almost two miles and have someone in a tree stand right next to yours. Now I know it is public land but thats a heck of a walk only to be shut down when you get there. Things like this is what gives nonresidents a bad rap and pisses people off . So to all you nonresident hunters please do your homework before you just walk in and set up with your climbers take the extra time and look around at least a day in advance and just check things out .


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

That really stinks to here but like you said it's public land. Resident or non resident they have the same rights as you to be there. Similar situation for me years ago and nothing I could do about it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

What&#8217;s that got to do with him being a nonresident? You leave your stand there? Sounds risky to me.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

How do you know he was a nonresident


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

not trying to give you a bad rap. but how do you know it was a non resident?? and public land is public land. i hunt public land and have a 120 mile drive to get to the public land i hunt. so its just not practical for me to make a trip that far and check out the area i hunt. i do use a climber stand, but i have my spot where i like to hunt. i have a bad heart and bad legs, so i cant walk very far. but several times i have got to my spot to find someone is already hunting clost to where i want to hunt. so even if i had put in a ladder stand i would have to just move on thats a big reason i use a climber.

i went in a couple of yrs ago and it gets light and i see this ladder stand about 45 yrds from where i was hunting. i hunted my spot the whole ml season and no one came to hunt out of that tree stand. if i had moved it would have just been me giving up my spot for the whole ml season for an empty stand.

just because somebody puts up a stand on public property doesnt give them that land. the only thing i suggest is to be the 1st one to your stand. then you can shine your light on other hunters who wander into your hunting area. but that doesnt mean they will go away. i have had hunters come within 75 yrds from me and hit them with my light and they just go ahead and hunt. so after hunting on public land for the last 30 yrs i have learned its all just part of having to hunt on public land.

i know people that put up ladder stands at many different properties then sometimes go the entire season without hunting some of them. i,ve always just figured its first come first served. if i get there late and someones got my spot i just move on. if i get there first then i will shine my light just to let them know i am there.

one year me and my youngest son went in and went up our trees about 30 yrds apart. after daylight 2 deer come in. my son shoots one of them. then this guy comes out from behind this set of roots from this old dead fall. we didnt even know he was there. we climb down and walk over to the deer. he comes over. i asked how long he had been there. and why he hadnt let us know he was hunting there. that we would have moved on. come to find out he was there sleeping when we came in the woods,LOL. we had a good laugh and he said he couldnt see the deer from where he was hunting on the ground anyway.
sherman


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

This is one of the downsides to hunting public. Frustrating for you, but the hunter did nothing wrong.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

M.Magis...you know it's funny. 99.9% of time you and I are on different sides of an argument but I am right on with you on this one


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not tring to be disrespectful to any nonresident or resident for that matter and I wasn't to the hunter either as I also hunted out of state as well. However to I would think that the more homework you do or are able to do about the area that you wish to hunt the more successful that you will be. And yes I leave my stand in the woods without any steps for the first ten or so feet. I sure there isn't anybody out there that just straps on your stand and just start walking through any woods that u have never been in for 45 minutes. And I know they where from out of this state because I parked right next to there vehicle .


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

Hunt&fish4life said:


> I'm not tring to be disrespectful to any nonresident or resident for that matter and I wasn't to the hunter either as I also hunted out of state as well. However to I would think that the more homework you do or are able to do about the area that you wish to hunt the more successful that you will be. And yes I leave my stand in the woods without any steps for the first ten or so feet. I sure there isn't anybody out there that just straps on your stand and just start walking through any woods that u have never been in for 45 minutes. And I know they where from out of this state because I parked right next to there vehicle .


The hunter in question must have done some homework because he's hunting in your area.....which I'm assuming has a lot of deer sign.

I hunt public land in West Virginia. I've hunted the land for 15 years (prior to it becoming public land) and have five treestands on the land that have been in the same trees for at least five years. Other people know the stands are there because, as you said, they've done their homework, the stands are in the best locations on the land, and they have come across the stands. Come opening day of rifle season (or any day for that matter), I can only hunt one stand. Because those are MY stands (that I'm risking leaving on public land) I am not promised that area to hunt. Is no one supposed to hunt that general area all year simply because I have a tree stand in there? I hunt in there about five days a year so how do they know when or when I will not be in there?

I've talked to guys who hunt IN my tree stands. One killed a nice 10 point with a bow from one last year. They respect the stands and could be cutting the straps or stealing them so who am I to tell them they can't hunt in them, after all they are on public land. This is like me complaining about a boat from Michigan or Illinois making a trolling pass on Lake Erie over an area where I was catching walleye a week before.

Nonresident hunters (and fisherman) bring ALOT of revenue into the state. While I agree they must be respectful of our woods and waters, this is not something to complain about. If you've done your own homework, slip out of there and head to a secondary location.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

hate when that happens. but that out of stater just spent 150$ to hunt so like stated above he has just as much right as you do.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Hunt&fish4life said:


> I'm not tring to be disrespectful to any nonresident or resident for that matter and I wasn't to the hunter either as I also hunted out of state as well. However to I would think that the more homework you do or are able to do about the area that you wish to hunt the more successful that you will be. And yes I leave my stand in the woods without any steps for the first ten or so feet. I sure there isn't anybody out there that just straps on your stand and just start walking through any woods that u have never been in for 45 minutes. And I know they where from out of this state because I parked right next to there vehicle .


Maybe he had scouted the areas in years prior. Maybe that is how he knew it was a good spot. You obviously chose it for a specific reason, and you don't know that he didn't. He got there first. That is the key to good spots on public land. Plus, if he went in during dark, it's a safe bet that he had no idea your stand was there. 

I do appreciate your frustration at working hard to find an out-of-the-way spot to hunt and then find someone already in there on opening day of gun. That's stinks, but it is what it is.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Hunt&fish4life said:


> I'm not tring to be disrespectful to any nonresident or resident for that matter and I wasn't to the hunter either as I also hunted out of state as well. However to I would think that the more homework you do or are able to do about the area that you wish to hunt the more successful that you will be. And yes I leave my stand in the woods without any steps for the first ten or so feet. *I sure there isn't anybody out there that just straps on your stand and just start walking through any woods that u have never been in for 45 minutes.* And I know they where from out of this state because I parked right next to there vehicle .


Um, yeah, actually that's how I had to hunt for most of the last 16 years and most of it was public land. When I was on active duty and could manage to get leave for gun season I would have to hunt this way. I didn't have the luxury of scouting and making a real calculated decision on where I was going to hunt. Usually if I saw signs of a stand though that looked like it was maintained, I would keep moving down the path.

Good luck though!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

We've learned over the years that it pays to get there early, especially the first day. The spot we hunt only has room for 1 or 2 cars and sometimes guys will park their cars across the spot so only 1 car can fit. We get there an hour before shooting time to ensure we can get a parking spot. If the weather is decent, we'll get out right away and get to our spots before the other hunters start walking in from the other side of the public hunting area. A number of times, the guys getting there late have pushed the deer to us. Also had a few times were the late guys have walked up on us at daybreak. My dad had this happen yesterday, so he walked to the other side of the hill and ended up getting a 4 pointer.


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

Page 12 number 16 of the 2012-2013 hunting regulations clearly states you CANNOT place or use a permanent-type tree stand or place spikes, nails, wires or other metal objects into a tree to act as a step or to hold a tree stand on public hunting lands. Sounds like you need to do your homework. You can't claim an area as yours to hunt. Your lucky you didn't find a tag on the public tree stating you can claim your stand at the local Sheriffs office. You were exhibiting poor etiquette in my opinion.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

The Solution said:


> Page 12 number 16 of the 2012-2013 hunting regulations clearly states you CANNOT place or use a permanent-type tree stand or place spikes, nails, wires or other metal objects into a tree to act as a step or to hold a tree stand on public hunting lands. Sounds like you need to do your homework. You can't claim an area as yours to hunt. Your lucky you didn't find a tag on the public tree stating you can claim your stand at the local Sheriffs office. You were exhibiting poor etiquette in my opinion.
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I could be wrong and was once before, but the way I read it he is legal with the use of tree climbing sticks. Diferent story if he used screw in steps though.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

He never specified the type of stand, but he can put up a ladder, hang on or climber so long as it's removed at the end of the season and does not screw into the trunk with anything.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

He said: "And yes I leave my stand in the woods without any steps for the first ten or so feet" Hopefully he is using strap on sticks not screw in ones....if so he is digging himself a bigger hole.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Maybe they used to be locals that moved out of state for work or family and come back to hunt their favorite spot....


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

PARK92 said:


> hate when that happens. but that out of stater just spent 150$ to hunt so like stated above he has just as much right as you do.


Should be $250


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I read an article last year in a magazine stating that Ohio is the cheapest license for non residents in the country, as our tags are the same price for residents and nonresidents.

As someone who hunts out of state myself, I can agree. We are cheap!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I read an article last year in a magazine stating that Ohio is the cheapest license for non residents in the country, as our tags are the same price for residents and nonresidents.
> 
> As someone who hunts out of state myself, I can agree. We are cheap!


That's not correct. NR tags are far more expensive than resident tags.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> That's not correct. NR tags are far more expensive than resident tags.


Actually the tags are the same price for residents and NR. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe you mean license not the actual deer tags


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Actually the tags are the same price for residents and NR.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Sorry, I meant license and tags total. NR license is about 5x the cost of a resident license.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hunting deer in Ohio for non residents is still cheaper than hunting in Indiana or Kentucky. Good for Ohio if we can draw some money into the state but I do wish all the states charged the same for non-residents license and tags.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

fishwendel2 said:


> He said: "And yes I leave my stand in the woods without any steps for the first ten or so feet" Hopefully he is using strap on sticks not screw in ones....if so he is digging himself a bigger hole.


Again, still not specified... I've come across ladder stands in the woods that don't have the lower set of steps on them. The owner takes it with them. I don't recall how tall though, maybe 6'. Regardless, it's perfectly legal to leave a stand in the woods.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> Sorry, I meant license and tags total. NR license is about 5x the cost of a resident license.


I was talking about the tags, not the license.........when you combine the two it is cheaper than any other state because the tag cost is the same. At least according to the article.....


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

A non resident coming to Ohio to hunt deer must lay out $125.00 for license, with first tag of 24.00 so 149.00 for one tag. That is pretty pricey. Quit yer moaning. They are not your deer they are the states, all of them.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I was talking about the tags, not the license.........when you combine the two it is cheaper than any other state because the tag cost is the same. At least according to the article.....


I misunderstood that part, sorry. But I dont think were the cheapest. Ive been to three other states and I cant remember paying more than $125 for a license/tag. Although it has been several years, so maybe things have changed. 
Is it me or did this thread really get off track?


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

By doing homework?? I doubt if you guys would exchange phone numbers. I hunt both sides of the river and have ran into situations on private land over the years that would top this. I have had oil well maintenance going on, building improvements, kids out for a jaunt when school was out, joggers, gun hunters waiting till 2 days before season to clear brush with their Stihl trimmers, brush hogging fields to be able to see deer a week before gun season?? That is what the hunting folks deal with and you hunt public ground. Crap, i am suprised you didn't run into some gypsies camped on the way in. We have all heard the saying: No one hunts here but me!! wrong!! There are so many folks out there that do not study the "art" of deer hunting. They just go and you just run into them by chance. Go to any sporting goods place the day before season and you will run into them there too. HUH


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I hunt public land and understand that its anyones land to hunt but there is also a thing called hunter etiquette. I got up Monday morning (opening day shotgun) at 3:30 am, drove almost 100 miles, walked half an hour and used my climber to get into a tree by 6 am. Plenty of time before shooting time. About 6:35 I see flashlights on the treetops and then voices. I was down in a valley and then two guys walked up to the rim of the ridge and I shined my flashlight towards them. They flashed their lights at me. Then I heard them talking and they split up. One went 50 yards to my left and the other 75 yards to my right. They were so close to me I heard one of them open a pop can. They stayed there the whole day and of course you can guess what happened. The guy on the left shot a buck around 2:30 then spent the next 2.5 hours trying to drag the deer up that hill. Ruined my hunt. They never said a word to me the whole time. I walked by them and called them both "a holes". They never responded. I did leave them a little surprise on their truck. Should be smelling good by now. 
Yeah its public land but how would you feel if you were anchored and fishing a secluded bay and have been fishin there for an hour and another boat pulled up 10 yards away and anchored and started fishing. Its public water and they have every right in the world to fish there but I bet not many of you would not say anything to them. Whats the difference?Would you pull up anchor and move to another spot?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> I hunt public land and understand that its anyones land to hunt but there is also a thing called hunter etiquette. I got up Monday morning (opening day shotgun) at 3:30 am, drove almost 100 miles, walked half an hour and used my climber to get into a tree by 6 am. Plenty of time before shooting time. About 6:35 I see flashlights on the treetops and then voices. I was down in a valley and then two guys walked up to the rim of the ridge and I shined my flashlight towards them. They flashed their lights at me. Then I heard them talking and they split up. One went 50 yards to my left and the other 75 yards to my right. They were so close to me I heard one of them open a pop can. They stayed there the whole day and of course you can guess what happened. The guy on the left shot a buck around 2:30 then spent the next 2.5 hours trying to drag the deer up that hill. Ruined my hunt. They never said a word to me the whole time. I walked by them and called them both "a holes". They never responded.* I did leave them a little surprise on their truck. Should be smelling good by now. *
> Yeah its public land but how would you feel if you were anchored and fishing a secluded bay and have been fishin there for an hour and another boat pulled up 10 yards away and anchored and started fishing. Its public water and they have every right in the world to fish there but I bet not many of you would not say anything to them. Whats the difference?Would you pull up anchor and move to another spot?


So now it's ok to vandalize someone's vehicle because they busted your hunt? Yeah, that's spectacular...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

sound like you woke up too late to beat him there.....just saying....he had just as much right as you did....sorry it happened but he is not to blame....maybe in the dark he never saw your stand, and who's to say you were even going to come to it that day


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> I misunderstood that part, sorry. But I don&#8217;t think we&#8217;re the cheapest. I&#8217;ve been to three other states and I can&#8217;t remember paying more than $125 for a license/tag. Although it has been several years, so maybe things have changed.
> Is it me or did this thread really get off track?


It did get off track. And it does matter how many deer you hunt too. Wv is cheaper for the first deer but more expensive after. Wyoming is several hundred dollars for one. Can't say for sure it's completely true. Read it in field in stream or outdoor life. My out of state licenses in states I hunt are more than ohio, but that is only two states so not a fair representation.


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

CHOPIQ said:


> I hunt public land and understand that its anyones land to hunt but there is also a thing called hunter etiquette. I got up Monday morning (opening day shotgun) at 3:30 am, drove almost 100 miles, walked half an hour and used my climber to get into a tree by 6 am. Plenty of time before shooting time. About 6:35 I see flashlights on the treetops and then voices. I was down in a valley and then two guys walked up to the rim of the ridge and I shined my flashlight towards them. They flashed their lights at me. Then I heard them talking and they split up. One went 50 yards to my left and the other 75 yards to my right. They were so close to me I heard one of them open a pop can. They stayed there the whole day and of course you can guess what happened. The guy on the left shot a buck around 2:30 then spent the next 2.5 hours trying to drag the deer up that hill. Ruined my hunt. They never said a word to me the whole time. I walked by them and called them both "a holes". They never responded. I did leave them a little surprise on their truck. Should be smelling good by now.
> Yeah its public land but how would you feel if you were anchored and fishing a secluded bay and have been fishin there for an hour and another boat pulled up 10 yards away and anchored and started fishing. Its public water and they have every right in the world to fish there but I bet not many of you would not say anything to them. Whats the difference?Would you pull up anchor and move to another spot?


I could not agree more with you, but the situation you describe above is different than the one the original poster described. You beat the guys to the spot and they should have backed out and resorted to plan B. The original poster was beat to the spot so he should have backed out, NOT done what the two guys did to you (I'm not in any way implying he did). 

You run into all kinds of folks on public land. Last week in WV I had the absolute rudest thing happen to me I've ever experienced in the woods....by someone in my own hunting party. I won't bore anyone with details but it never ceases to amaze me what some people will do to try and bag a deer.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If its public land, and they are hunting legally, there is nothing can be done. I don't think it matters what some guys do. If a hunter even sees another guy on public land, they get angry. Public land guys. I've had people small game hunt right under me, guys use their sights to look at me while im in my climber, 2 ladies walking their dogs and stop and discuss amongst themselves why I'm in a tree. Doesn't matter. If you don't want that happening, stay off public land. I scouted out a spot on public land for 6 months and on opening day, that's right, ladder stand on the tree I had picked out. Oh well. That's hunting. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

So wannabit, if you are fishing and anchored somewhere its ok for another boat to pull in front of you so you can't even cast? It is public waters.

Ironman- If your post was directed to me, I was in my stand when the two guys showed up. They saw me in my stand, they flashed their lights at me.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Chopiq, it's not illegal. It may be unethical but its not illegal. If you don't want it to happen, don't fish. You're missing the point, If it's not illegal, nothing can be done. People will do what they do either intentionally or unintentionally, but just because they had the same idea, doesn't mean they are at fault. It comes with the territory is all I'm sayin. And if a guy wants to anchor 5 feet from me, that's his risk, but its still not illegal. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

Wannabitawerm said:


> Chopiq, it's not illegal. It may be unethical but its not illegal. If you don't want it to happen, don't fish. You're missing the point, If it's not illegal, nothing can be done. People will do what they do either intentionally or unintentionally, but just because they had the same idea, doesn't mean they are at fault. It comes with the territory is all I'm sayin. And if a guy wants to anchor 5 feet from me, that's his risk, but its still not illegal.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You want a perfect example? Anchor a few miles away from a perch pack in Lake Erie all by yourself. Stand there and lift your rod up and down even if you're not catching fish. I GUARNTEE boats will motor over to see if you're catching fish. If you even act interested or like your catching fish, the chances are someone will anchor near you. Once one does it someone else will come and eventually you will have a pack built around you and you may not even be catching fish.

No it's not illegal. Sometimes you just have to laugh.


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

How close is too close? I ask in someways being rhetorical but I also don't hunt and don't know. I imagine the opening day of the season the woods is thick with hunters, at some point if you want to hunt you have to put yourself where you think the deer are and that means being close to others...no? Likewise, the hunters in these situations found their locations acceptable, that doesn't necessarily make them discourtous but maybe just more tolerant/comfortable? 

I know there are times when driving people feel I'm tailgating and driving aggresively towards them...to me im just driving and content with my place on the road. Doesn't make me an a** hole, it means i have a different level of comfort with our relative positions. The truth probably lies somewhere in the middle, i probably drive too close at times and they are probably old.


----------

